# breaking in barrels



## Rhino (Jul 12, 2008)

If a barrel is chrome lined, does it need breaking in? I've heard different opinions like the chrome is so hard that breaking in is unnecessary and impossible, and i heard it's a good idea to break it in anyway. any input?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If the gun goes boom, the bullet exits and the slide cycles you have an operational barrel.

What are you expecting "break in" to accomplish?


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

TOF said:


> If the gun goes boom, the bullet exits and the slide cycles you have an operational barrel.
> 
> What are you expecting "break in" to accomplish?


I agree... 

When I bought my Noveske barrel for my AR I called Noveske and asked about the "break in" period. I ask how I should go about it...

Here is the detailed answer that I got...

John Noveske: "just shoot it"

Me: "Oh..." :smtmoe

:smt023


----------



## Rhino (Jul 12, 2008)

So DPMS is wrong? They say in their catalog that all of their barrels need breaking in, granted that none of their barrels are chrome lined except their Class III barrels. Sure, you don't have to break in a new barrel, but will it improve accuracy?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Chrome lined barrels are normally found on rifles intended for fighting. Accuracy requirements for fighting aren't that high, unlike those for, say, varmint hunting.

I wouldn't sweat break in on a fighting rifle.


----------



## Rhino (Jul 12, 2008)

Yeah but It may be worth the time to break it in..... never know when someone's gonna hole up in my neighbor's attic and start shooting at dog walkers


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Does your neighbor have a 1 MOA window or something?

(What the hell, we're cruising through la-la land anyway...)


----------



## Rhino (Jul 12, 2008)

1 1/2 MOA actually.


----------



## RonH (Oct 12, 2008)

W.E.G.'s barrel break in procedure.

I like to daisy-chain .357 brushes together and wrap them in cotton patches.

About 40 inches of daisy-chained bore-seasoning awesomeness should do.

Fire a shot.

Dunk the awesomeness-chain in a bucket of Ballistol, and pull it into the barrel so it has patches pressed to the barrel from end-to-end.

Let sit for 30 minutes between shots.

After firing 10 shots with conventional ammo this way, fire five more shots with black powder.

Allow the black-powder fouling to sit for 4 hours.
The black-powder fouling draws out any remaining impurities.

Then scrub well with a soap and ammonia solution.

This seasons the metal, and prepares it to receive pore-inundation from the powder you will use in your loads.

The process should be repeated if you change powders.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Chrome lined barrels? No break in required.
http://www.shooters-supply.com/break_in.html
http://www.jarheadtop.com/article_gfbreakin.html
http://www.chuckhawks.com/rifle_barrel.htm
http://www.eabco.com/Reports/BarrelBreakIn.htm
http://www.gunnersden.com/index.htm.rifle-bore-cleaning.html


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Some barrels will have burs etc in them but a chrome lined one shouldn't. If I have a new one that I think might need a little beginning TLC I coat 5-10 rounds in jewelers rouge and send em through pretty quick then clean it out. that'll get any boogers out pretty quick :smt023


----------

